# stihl fs80av electronic



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

i was wondering can anyone tell me the carb settings for this thing.it is the older one all metal, has a slide carb?i got the weedeater gave to me, when i got it i replaced the primer bulb which mounts on the tank and i replaced the gas cap.the person that gave it to me had it at a shop they put a carb kit in it,but said it needed the two items i replaced.but it still wouldnt run after i did.so i took the carb apart cleaned it really good and got it running.but at high speeds it acts like its starving for fuel and will shut off.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

We need to know what carb you have, is it a zama, walbro or what and what model and series numbers on the carb. Without those things it's like you are asking, how long is a rope. Have a nice one. Geo


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks for the quick reply.ok i will post the #'s tomorrow.and or a pic of the carb


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

ok the carb has tk on it and this #'s0b10n anyone know.also after some researching i found out the green stem on bottom of carb is called a tickler button,what exactly is that for?ive never saw a carb like this on a weedeater


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are probably 3 adjustments available on this carburetor(4 if you include the idle stop screw). The main jet should be a be a larger diameter screw with a slot in it, then there is a smaller screw that is an air bleed and normally will be turned all the way in. On the slide valve needle there should be 2 or 3 slots with an "E" clip that can be moved up or down on the needle to richen or lean out the main feed. Then there is the idle stop screw for setting the idle speed.

The tickler valve is depressed while the primer is operated to open the inlet metering needle and allow fuel to flow through the carburetor.

This carburetor was popular on units produced by Zenoah found mostly on Green Machine, but also on some Shindaiwa and Stihl trimmers as well. Some of the older Stihl trimmers were not manufactured by Stihl.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

thats interesting.yeah this is an older stihl.has a tag that says made in japan.this one sounds like a nitemare to adjust.but i am familer with the setup as i use to be a motorcycle mechanic and dealt with slide carbs alot.what do you think the high speed would be set on?and you say the small one should be ran all the way in right?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would try setting it at 1 1/2 to 2 turns from seat. The air bleed should be closed, only open it if it's too rich at idle, this is an air bleed and is used to adjust when the needle in the slide has some wear and is feeding too much fuel.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

ok thanks,i got it adjusted today and it is now running good.i changed out the fuel line on it also to make sure.


----------

